# Goats sold in Illinois



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

A few months ago I sold 4 of my dairy does thru a post on here. Wanting to check in and see how they are doing but I lost the paper with names and numbers. Anyone been to Bedfords and gotten goats from Timber's Edge?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could look back at your sales thread and then PM them.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Oooohhhhh! I didn't know I could go back that far on here. Will definately try that. Thank you!


----------

